# For the obsessed LOOK fan



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

For those that don't know, the LOOK logo is based on the artwork of Piet Mondrian. Do an Ebay search for "Mondrian". I came up with all kinds of cool stuff. The cufflinks and pillow are two of my favorites. Of course, my wife will kill me if I start redecorate the house in Mondrian style.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*One small step at a time*

Dave, clearly you need to do the conversion in small steps. You can start by switching to L'Oreal beauty products. Their logo design is a rip-off of Mondrian's art ;-)

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/frames.asp#haircare/index.asp


----------

